# Poorly campervanannie..!!



## daisymini (Oct 8, 2015)

Annie has messaged me this morning to say she was rushed into hospital last night very ill....possible liver or gallstones problem.  shes on a drip and not feeling to good but the fact she text me this morning is a good sign...!!

Get Well soon Annie  xx


----------



## Admin (Oct 8, 2015)

I have just posted her message in the St Andrews thread. Hopefully she will be ok soon.


----------



## The laird (Oct 8, 2015)

Tell her we're all wishing her a fast recovery


----------



## MikeH (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah get well soon Annie or we`ll have to keep a campervan vigil in the hospital car park!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 8, 2015)

Hoping for a speedy recovery Annie. Get well soon mate x


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 8, 2015)

getwell  soon


----------



## n brown (Oct 8, 2015)

that can be bloody painful ! get well quick mate !


----------



## 2cv (Oct 8, 2015)

Really sorry to hear this, get well soon Annie.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks gang eventually managed to get online hospital internet is like there food CRAP but they do good drugs waiting for a scan and then a surgeons descission it feels like my liver is being pulled out of my back with a barbed wire jacket on will keep you informed .


----------



## invalid (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to read you’re not well, hope all goes well and you’re up and travelling again soon.:wave:


----------



## Admin (Oct 8, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Thanks gang eventually managed to get online hospital internet is like there food CRAP but they do good drugs waiting for a scan and then a surgeons descission it feels like my liver is being pulled out of my back with a barbed wire jacket on will keep you informed .



Sounds like Gallstones, I sympathise with you, it is very painful.


----------



## tribute11 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Annie, sorry you are ill. We are all rooting for you. Who is going to organize the campfire at St Andrews this weekend! No one makes a fire like our Annie!
Keep cheerful girl and we will follow your progress.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 8, 2015)

Admin said:


> Sounds like Gallstones, I sympathise with you, it is very painful.



I agree. I had the same thing in may, I had never had morphine before, but, boy did it hit the spot. Touch wood, no more probs, hope it's the same for you. They did suggest operating but being a wuss I opted to wait awhile. It may be that it won't happen to you again. Sue x


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon Annie, I am sure you will be cheering all the other patients up, it is a pity they don't have wooden beds in there you cannot burn the metal ones:bow:
You need to get out soon Bill needs you View attachment 34272View attachment 34273View attachment 34274View attachment 34275


----------



## n brown (Oct 8, 2015)

Mrs B got talked into having her gall bladder removed ''you don't need one'' ''its a simple keyhole procedure'' etc 
she reckons if she knew then what she knows now,she'd have made a real effort to hang onto it - so do your research !


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to learn you are not well, we wish you a soeedy recovery, all the best Lou & Terri

:dance::dance:


----------



## MaryMC (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you are in hospital.  I was looking forward to seeing you at St Andrews this weekend.
I hope they get you sorted out soon and you get back on the road again . Take care.x


----------



## spigot (Oct 8, 2015)

Hope you get out of there soon, Annie, we all miss you.  M & M  xxx


----------



## snowbirds (Oct 8, 2015)

Chin up Campervan,

Thinking of you Snowbirds.:wave:


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon hen from Penny Ron


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon Annie missing you already. Bazz n C


----------



## jennyp19 (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon Annie


----------



## CAL (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon Annie as Josh (the hooligan) is desperate to meet your little mates, hope it all goes well for you and turns out to be something minor and is a quick fix.


----------



## Herbenny (Oct 8, 2015)

Admin said:


> Sounds like Gallstones, I sympathise with you, it is very painful.



Awww Annnieeeeeeeeeeeee poor you  ....Yep deffo sounds like gallstones ..I rather go through childbirth forty thousand times than go through that again. 
Keep us posted and get well soon 

_Actually second thoughts_ ....I just remembered my second labour and the 10lb broad shouldered beast of a boy that came out ........maybe not !!!


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 8, 2015)

Feeling much better this afternoon what about my sexy attire.

Izzywizzy don't get exited.


----------



## invalid (Oct 8, 2015)

Herbenny said:


> Awww Annnieeeeeeeeeeeee poor you  ....Yep deffo sounds like gallstones ..I rather go through childbirth forty thousand times than go through that again.
> Keep us posted and get well soon
> 
> _Actually second thoughts_ ....I just remembered my second labour and the 10lb broad shouldered beast of a boy that came out ........maybe not !!!



Thanks for sharing that with us male members, clearly you have not had to cope with the man cold. Just joking, I’m sure that surgeons would change their tune if they had been through some of the “it won’t hurt operations.”:scared::lol-053:


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 8, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Feeling much better this afternoon what about my sexy attire.View attachment 34282
> 
> Izzywizzy don't get exited.



Sorry to hear you are in hospital Annie, but good news that you are feeling a bit better today.  Do you know if they need to operate yet?   Fingers crossed, and hoping to see you at Halloween meet?? If not then New Year one xxx


----------



## dippingatoe (Oct 8, 2015)

So sorry to read this, but pleased to read the post saying you are feeling a bit better now, and hoping you are back to top form soon.  Thinking of you - Thebus Phoebe and Me xx


----------



## Debs (Oct 8, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Feeling much better this afternoon what about my sexy attire.View attachment 34282
> 
> Izzywizzy don't get exited.



Oh dear Annie, you are going to have to get a new Handle,  "CampervanGrannie":lol-049: Get well soon:dance::camper:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon: my Spanish Tummy has become irrelevant by comparision!
John


----------



## carol (Oct 8, 2015)

Hope you're feeling loads better And enjoying your legal highs! See you soon I hope


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon Annie, gonna miss you at the meet Mrs


----------



## QFour (Oct 8, 2015)

..

Not a good place to be. Lots of bugs and sick people in them places. Get out quick.



..

Hope you have a SPEEDY recovery .. Kind Regards Ian


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hope you're out soon!


----------



## ian1950 (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon annie


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 8, 2015)

Im no doctor annie but have they looked for to much blood in your alcohol sys,:lol-053::lol-053:
but get well soon lots of love & get some rest.:sleep-027:


----------



## slider (Oct 8, 2015)

Come on Annie get yourself better we need you on here. Hope they sort you soon.Love and Best wishes.Sue x


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 8, 2015)

Doctor were discussing taking the gallbladder.
I think they're trying to take the piss.  :lol-049: :lol-049: :lol-049:


----------



## QFour (Oct 8, 2015)

So a Cholecystectomy then. If they do it via keyhole and no complications you should be up and about next day and home in a day or two. Hope all goes well. Explains why it was so painful.


----------



## Lee (Oct 8, 2015)

What some people will do to get out of a cold meet in Scotland.
I hope they sort you out soon, may be they should concentrate on the gall bladder, to sort you out totally may be  a job to far.

Get well soon

Lee and Linda


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon Annie, thinking of you

Paul and Ruth


----------



## Tbear (Oct 8, 2015)

QFour said:


> So a Cholecystectomy then. If they do it via keyhole and no complications you should be up and about next day and home in a day or two. Hope all goes well. Explains why it was so painful.



It's often a day case procedure now. In at 8, op at 9, home at lunch. 

Get well soon.

Richard


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 8, 2015)

MikeH said:


> Yeah get well soon Annie or we`ll have to keep a campervan vigil in the hospital car park!



Woops,sorry! 

I misread that as " campervan virgin "... 
Never heard of or seen one of those.

Hope Annie is back to her usual rude health.very soon.


----------



## oppy (Oct 8, 2015)

Eyup fannie, still attention seeking eh :cheers:

Seriously though, take care and get well soon and remember that the 'Oppy's are drinking to your health--------------cheers

Luvya


----------



## Veronica Walker (Oct 8, 2015)

*Poorly campervanannie*

You gotta get well very soon or you will have a campervan that is 'annie sick' coz it's missing you.......:    :wave:    :sad:


----------



## n brown (Oct 8, 2015)

some people will do anything for a comfy bed,3 meals a day and a bit of being waited on hand and foot . 
i might give my left nut for a gig like that,but i don't know about my gall bladder !


----------



## staff54 (Oct 8, 2015)

get well soon


----------



## Robmac (Oct 8, 2015)

n brown said:


> some people will do anything for a comfy bed,3 meals a day and a bit of being waited on hand and foot .
> i might give my left nut for a gig like that,but i don't know about my gall bladder !



Yes she's got some gall that girl.

For now.


----------



## horshamjack (Oct 8, 2015)

Speedy recovery Annie,


----------



## jeanette (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon Campervanannie You will be in and out in no time, I had my Gallstones out a few years ago before they did key hole,


----------



## yorkieowl (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear your ill Annie, all the best on a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 8, 2015)

Get well soon from us, you and Ron can talk operation techniques as he had his done 20 years ago  :goodluck:


----------



## izwozral (Oct 8, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Feeling much better this afternoon what about my sexy attire.View attachment 34282
> 
> Izzywizzy don't get exited.



Oh bejesus, that is soooo hot, Nora Batty eat yer heart out. That is one very sexy toe you are exposing there chuck. 

I would have gall stones every day if I was guaranteed morphine, by 'eck that is good stuff!

Good luck babes.

Don't forget to put a 'W' sticker on the bottom of the bed then when we all come to visit we will know exactly where you are.


----------



## oppy (Oct 8, 2015)

Annie, what nick, oops sorry, I mean hospital are you terrorizing?  Sue wants to send you a card.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm in the Bradford royal infirmary tell Sue Thankyou for the thought but I am not planning on stopping long chick .


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 9, 2015)

Atta girl Annie! Show them who's boss! Sorry to hear you're proper poorly, but great news that is not tooooooo serious.
Good Luck with the op, and a super-fast recovery. Go Girl Go!   R+C xx


----------



## Jo001 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear Annie is poorly, get well soon.:sad:


----------



## splitty67 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear you're poorly Annie and hope you're outta there soon. Brenda had gall stones for seven years and kept getting told by the doctor it was indigestion, useless tw@t. It took a locum doctor to finally get something done but by the time they operated, her gall bladder was so infected they had to remove that as well and left her with 16 stitches accross her stomach. Soon after that they introduced keyhole surgery, which I guess they'll be doing with you. From what I hear it's a pretty straightforward operation so keep your chin up duck, you'll soon be back among all your friends. x


----------



## hippy travels (Oct 9, 2015)

thinking about you all the best nicki & john


----------



## Ironjaws (Oct 9, 2015)

Late in the day; all the best, look forward to meeting to some day. Ian


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 9, 2015)

Come on Annie, no more attention seeking, get your ar$ off that bed and back into the real world. What are you like - any excuse for a lay in! 
I have a rusty wood chisel and a tent peg if you want the job doing straight away?
Get well soonest chick.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have had keyhole surgery twice for the same operation, I was over it the day after fortunately because I have to have it again in the New Year but now I have no worries about it, only problem is my body doesn't look as good as it did



keep your chin up chickView attachment 34314


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 9, 2015)

Wellwas going tosend you flowers but they not allowed so here you go


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 10, 2015)

Update us that they are not going to operate had a scan and they said I must of passed them there is however a tiny one still lurking but they are confidant that it will pass naturally I have to go back and have another scan in 4 weeks to make sure so all is well and I get to keep my gallbladder for now and Thankyou for all you best wishes and support the nurses loved reading them they thought you were a great bunch NUTS but a great bunch once again thanks it made a scary painfully experience almost tolerable.


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 10, 2015)

Great news Annie! You'll be home soon then?


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 10, 2015)

no she wont be home she willbe up in scotland knowing annie


----------



## CAL (Oct 10, 2015)

Good news Annie, glad it's not too serious as we're all missing your posts. Now all you have to do is remember where you parked the van ??


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 10, 2015)

Better news to hear this morning, hope you hope make a full recovery soon.


----------



## The laird (Oct 10, 2015)

*Annie(the legend)*



campervanannie said:


> Thanks gang eventually managed to get online hospital internet is like there food CRAP but they do good drugs waiting for a scan and then a surgeons descission it feels like my liver is being pulled out of my back with a barbed wire jacket on will keep you informed .



Seems like your a legend up here in Scotland Mrs!
Folks still arriving Annie as I send this to you,the weathers nice,we met some new faces last night on the beach at your fire spot,had a wee fire going but it was pointed out if you had been here the roar would've been that ain't a bloo-y fire put more on.
Tonight once everybody is assembled we will raise a glass and have a drink to your fast,full,and great recovery,your not being here is a loss to us w members��but! Get yer else into gear noo and once yer fixed we will organise a Annie meet( that's not a every year one)
Stick in pal from all your mates here .bye for noooo mrs


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 10, 2015)

That's really good news, you'll soon be back on full revs. BTW, David wanted me to put some pictures of logs we've come across this week, the wooden ones, just to cheer you up, but I don't know how, plus we would need a man with a chain saw.,a:wave:


----------



## jeanette (Oct 12, 2015)

Good news Campervanannie and hope you have speedy recovery and that you are soon on the road and in your van!! :camper:


----------



## Martin P (Oct 12, 2015)

Get well soon Annie. By the way you need to start drinking nettle tea. Look it up its a Blooming marvel and best of all its all around and free ( tastes a bit crap till you get used to it) Just pick the tips. Flick the spiders out with teaspoon. Natures wonder.


----------

